# New Marvel Kits?



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

I was lookin at some kits I am interested in on a few different websites and somehow ended up on the website for a company called Dragon. They have a banner up announcing 1/9 scale figures from Marvel Avengers Alliance. Anyone round here heard about this?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Saw the same announcement, but it's so vague that we can't tell anything about what's happening!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wonder if they are kits or action figures? Dragon has had some of those in military figures in the past.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Dragon also had the LOTR figures and i think they were also 1/9th scale.. so might be just action figures..


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Or, here's some guys who are releasing Marvel heroes models...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

And R2's been relatively close to the mark with their release dates on previous kits so maybe this month?

And you probably know if you really want Marvel Heroes and you're well stocked up on seam putty there's always Toy Biz on Ebay

A lot of people knock the Toy Biz kits and I can understand. The fitting was pretty bad on some of them. But for the money I always thought these were pretty good kits. The poses were great. The Ghost Rider and Captain America where 2 of the funnest kits I ever built


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> A lot of people knock the Toy Biz kits and I can understand. The fitting was pretty bad on some of them. But for the money I always thought these were pretty good kits. The poses were great


Not to mention the oddly soft plastic they used--the spikes on the gauntlets on my Ghost Rider kit literally fell off as soon as I removed the parts from the box.

Otherwise, yeah, most of the Toy Biz kits were rather well sculpted in my opinion. Like the Aurora figure kits, they take a bit of extra work but the results can be fantastic.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm.....intriguing. But hard to tell what they are from that.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

wrk-N-prgrss said:


> I was lookin at some kits I am interested in on a few different websites and somehow ended up on the website for a company called Dragon. They have a banner up announcing 1/9 scale figures from Marvel Avengers Alliance. Anyone round here heard about this?


Wrk,

Could you post a link? I'm not turning up anything via Google.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Dinsdale said:


> Wrk,
> 
> Could you post a link? I'm not turning up anything via Google.
> 
> ...


http://www.dragon-models.com/

btw yall, I just noticed that they are actually advertising model kits, not action figures.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok, couple of thought here.

First, that is indeed a very vague announcement. I'll be curious to see what an "Action Hero Vignette" model kit is.

Second, Dragon's parent company is based in Hong Kong. So, they may have a license to make Avengers model kits in some parts of the world, but they may not have a license for North America. Let's not forget Moebius' relationship with Marvel Studios. These Dragon kits could be available only as imports. Not a deal breaker, but it would make the kits more expensive. Only time will tell on this issue.

Third, Jaime already admitted in this very forum that he's pushing to get a brand new Marvel kit produced by Round 2 (remember that poll on Round 2's web site?). We're just waiting for details (Wonderfest, anyone?)

Fourth, Toy Biz kits are awesome... in a cheesy, deeply flawed kind of way.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

I hear what you're saying, but they are advertising marvel avenger alliance kits, could be some sort of special edition kits based on the characters in the movie. Either way though, between these and existing marvel kits, I'm feeling inclined to try my hand at this whole figure kit thing as I have only done vehicles up to this point.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well one way to find out:

*Telephone
(852) 2493-0215 *

*If someone has an internation**al plan and the Hongkong*
*Country Code.... *


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon has sold some of their other pre finished stuff under the name "model kit" because you have to stick a couple of parts together (like snapping a pre painted figure to a pre painted base). Two parts you fix yourself equal a kit to them.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

They'll most probably be some stupid vinyl things you clip together not real plastic kits.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Unfortunately you are probably right - something vinyl or 1 piece with a base.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

OK, there's a little bit more info here.

Sounds like these _might_ actually be kits, but of the pre-painted variety. Iron Man Mk VII to be first, followed by other characters.

Details to be announced at the 51st Shizuoka Hobby Show, which runs from May 17th to May 20th in Shizuoka, Japan.

Intriguing. But keep in mind licensing issues. Even if they end up being cool model kits, they may be available in the US only as imports, which could make them pricey.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

OK, so that Japanese hobby show I mentioned is underway. A little bit of info has begun to trickle out, but there are still many questions.

*What we know:*

Well, the line-up is going to be Hulk, Thor, Iron Man Mk VI, Iron Man Mk VII, Captain America, Hawkeye, and Nick Fury.



















It's interesting that they're doing both versions of Iron Man, but no Black Widow.

Also, they are apparently doing Batman and Bane from The Dark Knight Rises in the same format as the Avengers.










*What we don't know:*

Every thing else. So far, I don't see that anyone has revealed the format these kits will take, or what material they will be produced in. My guess is that styrene is very unlikely. I have a feeling that they will be very similar to Pegasus Hobbies' figure kits. I believe they will also be pre-painted. That's not a deal breaker as the paint can easily be stripped.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Those kits actually look pretty good. The Batman ones don't look too bad either. I could be wrong though. I've been building kits or helping my dad build kits pretty much as long as I can remember, but I've never done a figure kit so I am a total noob at this side of the hobby.


----------

